# IDPA vs IPSC?



## arnisandyz (Nov 28, 2006)

I've been doing IDPA for a couple years now and its a blast. I am thinking of giving IPSC (USPSA) Production division a try to get more trigger time. I realize that they are both games but I was just wondering if any of you guys did both. From speaking to a couple of buddies that do both, they say there is a much higher round count in IPSC (which I like). Compared to IDPA there LESS practical defensive application (if any)  in IPSC other than shooting quickly and accuarately.  Some common mistakes made with the crossover is dropping a loaded magazine in IPSC (OK) vs IDPA (No) and using cover in IDPA vs not required in IPSC.  There is also slight equipment differences. I can still use the same gun but IPSC is looser on the rules of the type of holster, and mag carriers you can use and thier postion. I have to wear a cover garment in IDPA.  Are there any other littler differences that might bite me during a match?  I'm thinking the good (and fun) will outweigh the negatives.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you'll fit in just fine, as long as you have a reasonable club that doesn't go all-out in an extravaganza effort (e.g. Green Men from Mars scenarios).  

Basically, you're pretty much dead on about the rule differences.  Some other things you may want to consider:

USPSA / IPSC will use less cover scenarios than their IDPA counterparts.

For Stock division, you can have 2 extra magazines.

For Production division, you can have 4 extra magazines.  

If you're already comfortable with SSP or ESP, then you're going to be just fine.  The RO and SO will give some pretty thorough explanations, so keep your ears open.


----------



## wesley (Nov 29, 2006)

the only little thing i can think of is that (and i dont know about idpa), you WILL GET DQ'd. at least once. 
i dont know anyone who hasn't at least once. 

you feel really bad about it..but what can you do. 
best thing is just have a good time. 

production is a good class. gets you alot of trigger time, and ALOT of reload practice.lol
theres a match on the west coast called the CRAZY CROC. 500rds, 8 stages.
production shooters have "fun" at that one.lol 

if you have alot of questions you should get a USPSA rule book. they are very handy and explain everything.

good luck,


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. My first IPSC match will be in January! I think it would be easier coming from IDPA to IPSC vs the other way around since IPSC is more "free" in letting the shooter decide how to shoot a particular stage. 

By the way, here is a stage I designed for our last IDPA match in November. The beginning of the video got messed up...It starts out Threat Shotgun pointed to the shooters chest, trap shotgun and engage target with one hand while securing shotgun. I'm shooting my new Smith M&P. The match director liked my stages and invited me to do more because I try to incorporate some emptyhand defensive transition to the firearm. Fun fun fun!


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 29, 2006)

Don't you mean the beginning of the video, you messed up?   Surrender position, dammit!

Cthulhu




arnisandyz said:


> Thanks for the advice. My first IPSC match will be in January! I think it would be easier coming from IDPA to IPSC vs the other way around since IPSC is more "free" in letting the shooter decide how to shoot a particular stage.
> 
> By the way, here is a stage I designed for our last IDPA match in November. The beginning of the video got messed up...It starts out Threat Shotgun pointed to the shooters chest, trap shotgun and engage target with one hand while securing shotgun. I'm shooting my new Smith M&P. The match director liked my stages and invited me to do more because I try to incorporate some emptyhand defensive transition to the firearm. Fun fun fun!


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 29, 2006)

Dohhh! Yes, I typically mess up our own stages. Cost me 5 seconds right there and spoiled an otherwise decent run (I think I still got 5th overall on that stage after the penalty). But seriously, something very conveniently went wrong with the youtube compression in the beginning!


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 30, 2006)

Just like with IDPA, take your time.  You have plenty of it, and there's no need to unload the magazine in a hurry like the new guy with the Ruger P85 and a ballistic nylon holster.


----------

